# How The Big Players Manipulate The Stock Market



## Gringotts Bank (25 April 2018)

https://seekingalpha.com/instablog/...w-the-big-players-manipulate-the-stock-market


----------



## galumay (26 April 2018)

Even if there is some level of manipulation of share prices along the lines described in the article, does it really matter? Only poor investors with weak conviction will get shaken out by incremental manipulation anyway. The thesis is not all that compelling anyway, has the whiff of conspiracy theory about it.


----------



## CanOz (26 April 2018)

Another excuse to which you blame your poor results....


----------



## Miner (29 April 2018)

galumay said:


> Even if there is some level of manipulation of share prices along the lines described in the article, does it really matter? Only poor investors with weak conviction will get shaken out by incremental manipulation anyway. The thesis is not all that compelling anyway, has the whiff of conspiracy theory about it.



I follow the golden rules. Listen. Analyse. Use your own circumstances and strategy. Then act and take responsibility. No one else will take responsibility for my failures even i receive paid advise.
Dont trust of those money magazines with 5 pages oratory to push theor hidden agenda.


----------



## john5 (2 July 2018)

investors imo worry too much about what others are doing (right or "wrong") and use that to try to make sense of their own individual circumstance and investing decisions, are markets manipulated?  of course they are, does it really matter?  no, not really, in the end we all have to just play our own game to out own best efforts and advantage


----------



## The Triangle (14 January 2022)

John Hempton vows to target Australian frauds
					

Short-seller John Hempton has vowed to target an Australian market that is ripe with “frauds”, a problem that he says is exacerbated by a misguided corporate watchdog.




					www.afr.com
				




One of the most damning articles I've ever read about the Australian market.   Surprised to see it in the AFR.   

Its true.  The defamation laws protect the elite.


----------



## divs4ever (14 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> John Hempton vows to target Australian frauds
> 
> 
> Short-seller John Hempton has vowed to target an Australian market that is ripe with “frauds”, a problem that he says is exacerbated by a misguided corporate watchdog.
> ...




 interesting  in several ways 

 i hold RFF  and held QIN ( but luckily  rescued the investment cash  when it was still TFS , but still vaporized most of the 'paper profit' , and am kicking myself for not bailing as soon as the name/ticker change was announced  , i ignored my own red flags  )

 it will be interesting to see what is targeted   , several forecasts  have looked optimistic


----------



## The Triangle (14 January 2022)

divs4ever said:


> interesting  in several ways
> 
> i hold RFF  and held QIN ( but luckily  rescued the investment cash  when it was still TFS , but still vaporized most of the 'paper profit' , and am kicking myself for not bailing as soon as the name/ticker change was announced  , i ignored my own red flags  )
> 
> it will be interesting to see what is targeted   , several forecasts  have looked optimistic



There are a lot of fraud companies out there especially in the junior mining and tech space.  I can think of only a few at ASX 300 and above.   Most are just overvalued rather than being corrupt.   Quintis fell off the press radar very quickly.  Whatever happened?  Newsat was a shocker too.  But never any consequences.

I put in an ASIC complaint regarding insider trading several years ago and never got a reply.   I had actual proof (data from the registry) of suspect trading activities for another company not too long ago but decided against making the complaint.  I ran the scenario through my head and figured I would get sued somehow for being a whistleblower and it was not millions and millions but thousands and thousands.  

“_We see no evidence of poor intentions at ASIC, but their actions make it less likely that corporate crime will be uncovered in Australia,” Mr Hempton said.

“In the past we (and a few others) fed tip-offs to ASIC – some of which have resulted in crooks going to prison. But if you tip off the new ASIC (or the press for that matter) about a crime *you are more likely to get a subpoena than a thank-you note. The consequences are obvious.

“ASIC, through its actions, have improved the environment for scamming in Australia.* Australia always has been good for scammers, but now it is golden.”_


----------



## dyna (14 January 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Surprised to see it in the AFR.



The Fin rag's Rear Window column has itself been a victim of the country's mad libel laws a year ago, for repeatedly slandering a former director of failed Blue Sky Investments. I think that judgement has been appealed, though.


----------

